# 33 year old attractive red head still gets admiring glances



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another year & another MOT pass, 31 in total now & all passes. They don't make German cars like they used to.
 8) 








Hoggy.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi hoggy

Very nice mate, the old girl is looking good.
I was a cosworth man my self.
I love the old 80s cars

Phil


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, Thanks [smiley=dude.gif] Wonderful car. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

out of interest Hoggy, how much was the escort new


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

corradoman said:


> out of interest Hoggy, how much was the escort new


Hi corradoman, £5400. Quite a lot of money 33 years ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > out of interest Hoggy, how much was the escort new
> ...


Imagine how much it would be now :lol: My 1991 corrado was £17000 then, expensive, no wonder they didn`t sell well in this country


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

corradoman said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > corradoman said:
> ...


I think my G60 corrado was just over £17000 and that was back in 91 had a black one to start with until I found that the driverside had been resprayed (brand new car) so I returned it 3 days later and swapped it for a nugget yellow one,wish I still had it


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Would be worth a few quid now as they are rare in nugget as im sure you know 8) sadly I may have to start thinking about letting mine go which is going to break my heart after 13 years of ownership, its been in the garage for twelve months now all gleaming but just don't seem to have the time to use it these days


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

corradoman said:


> Would be worth a few quid now as they are rare in nugget as im sure you know 8) sadly I may have to start thinking about letting mine go which is going to break my heart after 13 years of ownership, its been in the garage for twelve months now all gleaming but just don't seem to have the time to use it these days


Tell me about it did 2k in yellow and 1200 miles in the qS last year


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > Would be worth a few quid now as they are rare in nugget as im sure you know 8) sadly I may have to start thinking about letting mine go which is going to break my heart after 13 years of ownership, its been in the garage for twelve months now all gleaming but just don't seem to have the time to use it these days
> ...


I know how you feel, TT sat on the drive now and have run it once in 3 weeks as the mrs has a fabia diesel for work and I have a pick up  The mrs wont let the TT go and I don't want to sell the Mint corrado :lol: what do you do :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

corradoman said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > corradoman said:
> ...


Keep the cars sell the misses :lol: 
My other half has a Leon diesel and gets free diesel with here job, that and two kids to transport means we go most places in that of my Golf


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 180 miles in XR3 since last MOT  Can't drive 3 cars at the same time.
Washed & dried her in the Pembrokeshire sunshine yesterday, after the MOT.
New battery required, but resting again now.
Hoggy.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

I would sell the Mrs but sadly she has depreciated more than the TT


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

corradoman said:


> I would sell the Mrs but sadly she has depreciated more than the TT


*giggling quietly* Perhaps you might like to repost this if she reads this forum!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

corradoman said:


> I would sell the Mrs but sadly she has depreciated more than the TT


I guessing she doesn't come on here that or your a very very brave man :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Ha Ha. she has a good sense of humour  but no she doesn`t come on here


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

look after your old Fords, must be desirable

http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey- ... es-8780850


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

There's only one way the value of cars like that will go. Will she not listen to the "investment rationale"?


----------



## Chrisrj (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome looking car


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Here`s the old gal


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

corradoman said:


> Here`s the old gal


That is one nice looking car! :wink:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks good Hoggy


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

davectr said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > Here`s the old gal
> ...


Thank you


----------



## poghead (Apr 19, 2013)

Loving the OP! Though as a few have stated, the other halves just don't see it as a long term investment, keep it up!

Pog


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Thanks for all your comments, 33 years old on April 2nd.
Here she is 33 years ago.










Hoggy.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,Thanks for all your comments, 33 years old on April 2nd.
> Here she is 33 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


From a 20 year olds perspective that is one nice looking escort! Have you owned it from new Hoggy? What's the mileage on it? And do you drive it at all or is it just a collectors item?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice car Corradoman 
Always fancied a VR6 Corrado.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

legend139 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,Thanks for all your comments, 33 years old on April 2nd.
> ...


Hi, Yes had her from new, use it weekly if roads are dry, took her for a blast today, wonderful. 8) 
Hasn't been used as every day car for 15 years or so, but kept taxed & insured. Only 61k miles & has been a wonderful & reliable car. German cars used to be well made.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi legend139, Here she is on the Pembrokeshire run.
Click to enlarge








Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

corradoman said:


> I would sell the Mrs but sadly she has depreciated more than the TT


 :lol: :lol:

My wife's twice the woman she used to be. :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spotted a very similar XR3 in Seaton Carew tonight same colour same fog and spot lights


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Spotted a very similar XR3 in Seaton Carew tonight same colour same fog and spot lights


Hi Yellow. [smiley=dude.gif] Mk 3 XR3 getting quite rare nowadays, so unusual to see one on the roads.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Spotted a very similar XR3 in Seaton Carew tonight same colour same fog and spot lights
> ...


I was very surprised I did think of you when I spotted it. It is a fantastic night someone taking there pride and joy out for a spin I think 8) 
A mate of mine has an RS1600i on an Y plate had it for atleast 25 years about 3/4 years ago he stripped it to a shell and had a full respray then rebuilt it to 100% original spec even bown to the correct head lights some difference to all the others :? And tyres, I dint think it's left his garage since [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Aah,brings back memories for me ,had the XR3 and later moved to a XR2, both great cars in their day and the must have was definitely the Cibies.Always had a soft spot for Ford.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Spotted a very similar XR3 in Seaton Carew tonight same colour same fog and spot lights


Hi, I found out it was a member of the XROC by the name of Bryan, taking advantage of the nice weather & giving it a blast.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Spotted a very similar XR3 in Seaton Carew tonight same colour same fog and spot lights
> ...


 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Confused212 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Another year & another MOT pass, 31 in total now & all passes. They don't make German cars like they used to.
> 8)
> 
> 
> ...


What a nice looking motor, I would love to own this it would be my pride and joy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Confused212 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Another year & another MOT pass, 31 in total now & all passes. They don't make German cars like they used to.
> ...


Hi, Thanks for comments. Had her for over 33 years & still a wonderful car.
Hoggy.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I saw this the other day in a garage in Acklam, Middlesbrough.

The dealership wanted around £20k for it! It looked immaculate!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> I saw this the other day in a garage in Acklam, Middlesbrough.
> 
> The dealership wanted around £20k for it! It looked immaculate!


That's been there for a good few years now


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sure if it was yellow you'd have bought it!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Really makes me want to fix up my dad's old se500 xr3i. It's been sat on the drive doing nothing for almost a year now! Needs a new roof, interior and some light engine work. Just need a garage!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> I'm sure if it was yellow you'd have bought it!


Been there done that got the tee shirt mate back in the day I had one of the very last series 1 RS turbos one of only 6 regested on a D plate wish I still had it it would be worth a fortune, but I par texted it for a brand new series's 2 RS turbo


----------

